# I need to tap into collective brain please



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Is there a quick fix for sudden lower (left) back pain? A certain stretch maybe? Contortion? haha 
Willing to try anything.
I Googled and it’s a bunch of “buy my stupid book” videos, useless.
I can’t see a chiro today and pain meds never work for me, no matter the strength.

I’m at a meeting that’s about to end and badly want to lie down on the floor but I’m in a skirt and heels, so can’t.. What can I do now? This has never happened to me. I can barely move 

Thanks for any suggestion.


----------



## watchin (Apr 24, 2014)

TG said:


> Is there a quick fix for sudden lower (left) back pain? A certain stretch maybe? Contortion? haha
> Willing to try anything.
> I Googled and it's a bunch of "buy my stupid book" videos, useless.
> I can't see a chiro today and pain meds never work for me, no matter the strength.
> ...


Sit in a chair and slowly learn forward, putting your hands towards your feet.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I found that adjusting the legs sometime helped. In my case crossing one leg over the knee of the other provided a huge relief when I had a herniated disk for about 8 months.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

I don't think there is a quick fix. But long term and easy is to strengthen your stomach muscles.
Lay on the floor on your back. Start with about 5lbs of weight. Place it on your stomach and breath using your stomach muscles. Build up the weight about a pound or two a week. 
Best thing you can do for your lower back.
If you don't have weights. Books work just as well. Just do it everyday.
In my younger days I took singing lessons. This is one of the exercises I had to do.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It sounds like you have a lower back strain of some sort. I have had them before and they can pretty much paralyze you. A trip to the MD, some muscle relaxers and taking it easy fixed me up in a couple of days.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Blame it on the heels.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Most likely a strain. Resting the area, cold packs not hot and time. Generally 14 days. After the pain stops it is still healing. Over the counter meds can help some


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

That's the kind of ouch that Salonpas patches are really good for. Around here you can get them at any drug store. I have had multiple doctors recommend them and have used them for a long time.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salonpas


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@watchin and @John Galt , both of your suggestions worked, I think I can move again, the pain is not as paralyzing as it was few min ago.
Thanks so much for ALL the suggestions in this thread, thanks for taking your time to help, I'm still sitting in a boardroom, wondering if I need to call for help if I can't leave haha

My core is good, I'm in good shape, I think it might be a pinched nerve or some weird spasm, I have no idea, don't have back issues.

The pain was very sudden, right in the middle of the meeting but I was able to finish talking. All I need to do is get up and walk out.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I hope you feel better soon, TG!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sounds like pulled/spastic muscle.

1) Go home sick and take a couple days off.

2) On the way home buy 1-L Горілка/vodka and favorite mixer, it will relax your muscles and kill the pain.

3) When pain subsides start a regiment of: stretching, situps, and toe touches.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

TG said:


> @watchin and @John Galt , both of your suggestions worked, I think I can move again, the pain is not as paralyzing as it was few min ago.
> Thanks so much for ALL the suggestions in this thread, thanks for taking your time to help, I'm still sitting in a boardroom, wondering if I need to call for help if I can't leave haha
> 
> My core is good, I'm in good shape, I think it might be a pinched nerve or some weird spasm, I have no idea, don't have back issues.
> ...


I got a back strain from bending over in an office chair to pick a piece of paper up off the ground. Sometimes it does not take much, just the right combination of actions.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you, friends 
I definitely need Horilka or Vodka right now.

Just called a friend for help, I was able to stand up but can’t walk. People in this company are wondering why I’m still sitting in their boardroom but I’m too embarrassed to ask them to help ugh

Just made an emerg chiro appointment.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Heating pad,15 minutes at a time.or cold,same time.no quick fix.probably a muscle strain....dont bother with nsaids they are no good for anybody anyway.sometimes I have to just lay my old body flat on the floor on a yoga pad for an hour or so.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Possible kidney stone or kidney infection? Be real careful my northern friend.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

You may find one "best" leg position but it may change from time to time. If you do not already start sleeping on your back. During really bad weeks I slept on the carpet (super firm surface).

It isn't unusual for a disc to slip a bit while your body is super relaxed during sleep. This can happen in the neck also but it sounds like you may have an impinged nerve in the lower spine. Sometimes a few nights sleeping on a firm surface on your back will cure it, sometimes not.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I have back problems also.

Bought one of these and it does help a little.

https://www.amazon.com/DG-Sports-Mu...9983932&sr=8-6&keywords=arched+back+stretcher


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

TG said:


> @watchin and @John Galt , both of your suggestions worked, I think I can move again, the pain is not as paralyzing as it was few min ago.
> Thanks so much for ALL the suggestions in this thread, thanks for taking your time to help, I'm still sitting in a boardroom, wondering if I need to call for help if I can't leave haha
> 
> My core is good, I'm in good shape, I think it might be a pinched nerve or some weird spasm, I have no idea, don't have back issues.
> ...


 You aint 25 anymore get use to it more coming.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

******* said:


> Possible kidney stone or kidney infection? Be real careful my northern friend.


Huh? How are kidneys related to sudden back pain?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I think I’m ok now, my friend helped me walk to his car and as I climbed in, something clicked in the spot where the horrid pain was. The pain is totally gone now and I have full mobility, no idea what it was or why it happened but I’m 100% back to normal.
Thanks again!

I think I’ll keep the chiro appointment just in case.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> You aint 25 anymore get use to it more coming.


I guess I just started to fall apart at 41 lol I wonder what's next.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

TG said:


> I guess I just started to fall apart at 41 lol I wonder what's next.


 You have a lot of time yet. Just things you got away with in the past will hit you back sooner. At 60 you wish it was 40 again. Enjoy the ride


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Maybe just a pinched nerve that "un-pinched?"


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I get some back pain once in awhile, it usually happens if I twist just right while pulling on something,the pain will take your breath away sometimes, I find that as I use it during the day , it will loosen up, and after a few days and some ibprophen it gradually goes away, have never been to a chiropractor......hope you are feeling better.....


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Sort of Yoga Like, but I did a few months of them at Tamarac Spa

https://www.verywell.com/mckenzie-exercises-for-your-low-back-2696222


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> I guess I just started to fall apart at 41 lol I wonder what's next.


No more sex on the stairs or in chairs.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

What I would suggest is what you already know. Lie flat on a hard floor - old hard floor is best. Try and relax then pull one knee to chest. Extend leg pull the other knew up give it a god stretch and relax /extend the leg. Alternate then do both as once. I have also had relief by putting arms straight out and crossing one leg over to the right twisting at the waste hold then do the other side. 

But as you say not in a skirt and heels.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

My suggestion is to drink lots tequila!! Very quick fix!!! It never fails me!

Thank me later. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I do a lot of sewing machine work, and had been experiencing lower back pain. What made a difference for me was simply making sure to put my hips into the chair, not to lean forward. 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Drinking Horilka now, I think 2 shots is enough lol
Thanks again, everyone


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> Is there a quick fix for sudden lower (left) back pain? I'm in a skirt and heels, so can't.. What can I do now?


 post pictures...

Try this (at home) lie on the floor with your feet/calves on the sofa 0_/
This decompresses the lower back
then post those pictures








Do you have a tens unit?
Also Hot compress then cold compress then Hot then cold 15 minutes per cycle.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Annie said:


> I do a lot of sewing machine work, and had been experiencing lower back pain. What made a difference for me was simply making sure to put my hips into the chair, not to lean forward.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


Reloading I've learned to do the same thing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TG said:


> Is there a quick fix for sudden lower (left) back pain? A certain stretch maybe? Contortion? haha
> Willing to try anything.
> I Googled and it's a bunch of "buy my stupid book" videos, useless.
> I can't see a chiro today and pain meds never work for me, no matter the strength.
> ...


I blew my L3/4 Disc out a few years ago and the only thing that was going to help was Microdiscectomy Surgery. Which really did solve my problem.

Now, I do the following lower back exercises daily.

https://www.healthline.com/health/back-pain/sciatic-stretches#forward-pigeon-pose4


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I blew my L3/4 Disc out a few years ago and the only thing that was going to help was Microdiscectomy Surgery. Which really did solve my problem.
> 
> Now, I do the following lower back exercises daily.
> 
> https://www.healthline.com/health/back-pain/sciatic-stretches#forward-pigeon-pose4


Slippy,,,,, Now how does an old fat bourbon drinking Florida farmer like you do those exercises? The lady on the website looks like a karma sutra model,,, just can't picture you that way. :vs_no_no_no:

just joking. but I really may give them a try,,, perhaps they may improve my sex life, and possibly my back,,, you sly ol' dog..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

John Galt said:


> Slippy,,,,, Now how does an old fat bourbon drinking Florida farmer like you do those exercises? The lady on the website looks like a karma sutra model,,, just can't picture you that way. :vs_no_no_no:
> 
> just joking. but I really may give them a try,,, perhaps they may improve my sex life, and possibly my back,,, you sly ol' dog..


:vs_lol: Now that made me smile!

On a lighter note, here is a pic of the 3" incision for my Microdiscectomy Surgery. Worked like a charm!

View attachment 59689


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> :vs_lol: Now that made me smile!
> 
> On a lighter note, here is a pic of the 3" incision for my Microdiscectomy Surgery. Worked like a charm!
> 
> View attachment 59681


Prettier than the picture of you in my mind when seeing those karma sutra pics. Think I may need a bourbon after that image. 
Did you know that you've got a mole shaped like my dog's tongue licking his arse in that picture?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

But seriously,, I may try those exercises. or at least try them within my flexibility range. My back has been a problem for many years with work. I've saved the link.
@Slippy


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

John Galt said:


> But seriously,, I may try those exercises. or at least try them within my flexibility range. My back has been a problem for many years with work. I've saved the link.
> @Slippy


Another one that works is to lie on your back with your legs bent/knees up. Place your hands on your legs where they meet the torso and slowly push outward away from your body extending and decompressing the spine.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Another one that works is to lie on your back with your legs bent/knees up. Place your hands on your legs where they meet the torso and slowly push outward away from your body extending and decompressing the spine.


Be careful!!! He's going to tell you to do it naked and send pictures next!!! I fell for it once!! Never again!!
You have been warned!!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Another one that works is to lie on your back with your legs bent/knees up. Place your hands on your legs where they meet the torso and slowly push outward away from your body extending and decompressing the spine.


Tried that one occasionally for years but not good results. For a while using a steady chair on each side I'd lift myself (hands on chair backs) and rotate my legs/pelvis and that sometimes helped. I lift a lot of heavy stuff and spend plenty of time on hands and knees at work. While it varies now days the standing and twisting is the worst. A few years ago the hands and knees was the worst. Still life is good...


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Mish said:


> Be careful!!! He's going to tell you to do it naked and send pictures next!!! I fell for it once!! Never again!!
> You have been warned!!


Mish, Being a woman you may already know that many women already love my pictures in PlayGirl magazine! Nothing wrong with that feeling,,,, and now you understand why I spend so many hours on my hands and knees. :vs_peace:
karma sutra positions can be kinda rough on the back.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

TG said:


> Drinking Horilka now, I think 2 shots is enough lol
> Thanks again, everyone


Peppered?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> Peppered?


Peppered? If it does not have at least 2 hot peppers in the bottle, it's not a horilka lol


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

TG said:


> Peppered? If it does not have at least 2 hot peppers in the bottle, it's not a horilka lol


I drank a lot of pertsovka back in the day. Can't find it around anymore. Have considered making my own.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> I drank a lot of pertsovka back in the day. Can't find it around anymore. Have considered making my own.


It has to be home made


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

TG said:


> It has to be home made


Well, send me ypur recipe/technique! I feel some back pain coming on!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

TG said:


> I guess I just started to fall apart at 41 lol I wonder what's next.


Don't ask questions you don't want to know the answers to. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

John Galt said:


> Reloading I've learned to do the same thing.


I stand while loading


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

When you get the chance, lie flat on the floor, and bring your right knee up. Grasp it with your left hand, and gently pull it towards the floor, go as far as you can. Then do the reverse with your left knee, and it should help. If your back pops, don't worry, that is a good thing. That stretch has saved me a lot of pain over my life.

When it is convenient, have someone gently step on your back. But yell out, if it feels wrong to you, let sharp pain be your guide on that. But if the stepping helps you, have them step wherever it hurts; and it might realign your spine, or loosen your muscles.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you for all the suggestions 
I went to a chiro last night just in case, he couldn’t find anything wrong but did acupuncture on my lower back and realligned” my pelvis LOL
I’m really new to all this


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

your pelvis was out of alignment? how does that work?:glasses:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> your pelvis was out of alignment? how does that work?:glasses:


See post #26. :vs_lol:


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

Rest it, then roll the area with a tennis ball then start lifting weights.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> See post #26. :vs_lol:


it is called a joke, you silly goat.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

When my back starts to hurt I put on a heavy backpack and go climb something.
Pain goes away.
People always forget that their back is more than just bone and cartilage. Got to keep the muscles strong or the spine isn't supported properly.
Americans sure have gotten lazy these days.


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

Coming into this late. TG you're suffering from a pretty common Western problem. It's called a weak posterior chain. Kettlebell swings will help strengthen this. Weak flutes which are what supports the lower back is a part of this.

Second go see Vlad. Or one of the other instructors at Systema HQ and ask about a Systema massage It's unlike anything you've done before. It really releases very deep tension in the body. Or you could go see Manny (long time student of Vlads) over at Fight Club he could give you the same treatment.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Daddy O said:


> When my back starts to hurt I put on a heavy backpack and go climb something.
> Pain goes away.
> People always forget that their back is more than just bone and cartilage. Got to keep the muscles strong or the spine isn't supported properly.
> Americans sure have gotten lazy these days.


Thanks. I'm not American and I updated earlier.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

bgreed said:


> Coming into this late. TG you're suffering from a pretty common Western problem. It's called a weak posterior chain. Kettlebell swings will help strengthen this. Weak flutes which are what supports the lower back is a part of this.
> 
> Second go see Vlad. Or one of the other instructors at Systema HQ and ask about a Systema massage It's unlike anything you've done before. It really releases very deep tension in the body. Or you could go see Manny (long time student of Vlads) over at Fight Club he could give you the same treatment.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


Thanks! I updated earlier in this thread, I'm not suffering


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

TG said:


> I think I'm ok now, my friend helped me walk to his car and as I climbed in, something clicked in the spot where the horrid pain was. The pain is totally gone now and I have full mobility, no idea what it was or why it happened but I'm 100% back to normal.
> Thanks again!
> 
> I think I'll keep the chiro appointment just in case.


This was my earlier update 
I'm fine, no pain since. Chiro couldn't find anything wrong.


----------

